# LOGO Network: WHAT?! i Think I'm an Animal



## Troj (Apr 26, 2013)

View the documentary here:

http://www.logotv.com/video/what-i-think-im-an-animal/1706138/playlist.jhtml#vid=902354

I found it pretty cringeworthy, personally, and was surprised when fellow fur friends were fine with it, or even liked it.

Not nearly as bad as other furry documentaries in the past, mind you, but still makes furries (since the distinction between furries and therians isn't made *too* clear) look like weird, sad, dysfunctional shut-ins. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 26, 2013)

Trying to watch on phone, damn you Apple!



If it makes furries look like dysfunctional shut ins, it's confusing therians with something else. Take my word for it.

Therians should not be confused with Otherkin.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 26, 2013)

oh lawd these niggas need jesus


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 26, 2013)

I wanna see one of these shows done on an Otakukin.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 26, 2013)

Troj said:


> Not nearly as bad as other furry documentaries in the past, mind you, but still makes furries (since the distinction between furries and therians isn't made *too* clear) look like weird, sad, dysfunctional shut-ins.
> 
> *Thoughts?*



I think I've seen too many stupid furries being stupid to even be surprised at shit like this anymore.

I just... don't even really care anymore.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 26, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> Otakukin.


Please don't tell me that means what I think it means...


----------



## Hewge (Apr 26, 2013)

"Unavailable in your location"

:[


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 26, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Please don't tell me that means what I think it means...



Now _this_ shit on the other hand...


----------



## Aetius (Apr 26, 2013)

Ohh look, another documentary about furrys from yet another network starving for ratings.

Haven't you guys figured out the end result from every single one of these "documentaries"?


----------



## Chago (Apr 26, 2013)

This has happened so many times. They always fail, and they will continue failing. This one doesn't matter really, because nobody watches that shitty channel.


----------



## PsychicOtter (Apr 26, 2013)

EDIT:  Nevermind, just watched it full length.  Pretty ridiculous.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 26, 2013)

Well shit, I can't watch it. Apparently it's "unavailable in your [my] location".


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 26, 2013)

hmmm its paradox from furcast. Also I'm a furry, I also a human. I do not believe I am a animal, look at it me, I'm a human. Do I wish I could live in a furry world, maybe... Also there is a distinct difference between furry and therian. hmmmmm


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 26, 2013)

I found the episode on YouTube for anyone not in the right location.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMaXxnSTd4g

Watching it now..


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 26, 2013)

Narrator: "Ben is preparing to let his *wolf* side out, as he dresses up as his favorite character,* Wolverine*."

WAT.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 26, 2013)

Just finished it, at least they usually say therian instead of furry. Didn't specify that furries don't think they are animals though. And at least they didn't just make it about the yiffing.

I wonder how some of those people would actually do out in the wild


----------



## Azure (Apr 26, 2013)

boy they sure dredged these losers up from the bottom of a barrel. what the fuck did i just watch?

ON ALL LEVELS EXCEPT PHYSICAL, I AM A WOLF

yeah, sure, whatever you say jim-bob.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 26, 2013)

... that video gave me cancer...
Those are not furries. At least, not for me.
Someone who says they've always felt there was "an animal inside" them, or "I've always felt more like a *animal species here*" should be placed in a container and shipped to a secluded place somewhere...


----------



## TigerBeacon (Apr 26, 2013)

I really couldn't bear to watch the first minute in. 

And then figuring I'd learn something informative, watched the first seven minutes.

I'm going to need a pretty damn good reason to bother watching the rest. It looks too stupid to bother.

EDIT:

I stand corrected. I think this is pretty much all that needs to be said.


----------



## Troj (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh, good, so it wasn't just me .

Here are excerpts from my two initial responses, posted elsewhere:

My first thought is that these kids  are a) young and b) geeky, and c) socially awkward.  Speaking very generally, when you're "that age," you want to feel  significant and special; you want to fulfill the great potential you  feel you have; you really feel like your thoughts, theories, and  opinions are all shockingly profound and profoundly unique; and you  have a skewed perception of how others see you, and why they see you  that way.  

Geeky kids are likelier to get into "weird" or "odd" hobbies, because they're often more intelligent, more sensitive, more creative, and more socially out-of-step, when compared to their peers.

(Well, and one guy's got Aspergers, and that's a whole 'nother kettle of cod.)

On the positive side, furries and therians at least weren't depicted as  crazed sex perverts.  On the negative side, though, I think the average viewer will come away  with the impression that furries/therians are sad, deluded (or even,  out-and-out delusional), and socially-maladjusted.  

Me, I'd almost rather people assume I'm a malicious sex pervert  than a poor, sweet, sad crazy person who needs to be patted on the head  and gently reintegrated back into society. 

In any case, neither outcome is good.  On the positive side, the documentary didn't openly sneer at or mock  its participants. On the negative side, it did patronize them.

Contrast this documentary with a pretty decent one, here: http://vimeo.com/17995012, called Furries: An Inside Look.

What I liked about Furries: An Inside Look, is that the respondents  generally come across as well-adjusted, self-aware, and self-reflective, especially compared to the people in the LOGO documentary.  

In general, the "Furries" participants answer the documentarian's questions in a  way that signals that they: 
a) have  thought about their own feelings and opinions at length, 
b) are aware of other people's opinions and reactions, and have answers  for those reactions or responses 
c) are aware of the potential flaws, pitfalls, and problems associated  with "being furry" or "doing furry," especially in the wrong ways or  wrong situations, 
d) generally seem to be aware of the larger world in which they live
e) have a sense of humor about themselves. 
f) appear to be socially, educationally, emotionally, psychologically,  and vocationally well-adjusted overall. 

They also generally don't come across as if they're just trying to "escape"   from life, reality, or themselves. Rather, they pretty much come across  like healthy, happy, socially-active, well-adjusted people who have a  particular talent or interest that serves as an additional source of  fun and empowerment.  

The LOGO documentary, in contrast, made the participants look like they  are trying to hide or escape from the world, and/or like they're  oblivious to it. The respondents don't do much to acknowledge the  potential pitfalls or problems with their lifestyle or world view;  don't have responses ready for their potential critics; and don't even  seem to be aware of how their critics might actually see them, and why.  

They also tended to be deadly self-serious in a way that actually tends  to prevent other people from actually taking you seriously! 

Take Shiro Wolf, for example. His name change seemed to be driven  largely by black-and-white emotion and impulse---"I feel this way,  therefore I must act on the feeling in X way NOW"---and he didn't act  like he'd really and seriously considered all the ins, outs, and  problems associated with changing his name, and he didn't act like he  took his mom's concerns seriously.  When his mom nagged/lectured him  about the possible problems, he grumpily stonewalled her.  The typical  viewer will look at those interactions in the documentary, and say,  "Ah, typical teenager."  

I think it'd be interesting to go back and interview the LOGO participants in five years, to see if they've matured.


----------



## Hewge (Apr 26, 2013)

That was gross.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 26, 2013)

Question: Should we let people indulge in this type of behavior? I can't see this being healthy at all.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh dear. Oh. Fucking. Dear. Those people need to be taught why they aren't animals on the inside. I mean, what? Changing your name because you feel you're a wolf on the inside? Running around a park pretending to be a leopard? Making wolf noises in public? Deary me.


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 26, 2013)

Sutekh_the_Destroyer said:


> Changing your name because you feel you're a wolf on the inside? Running around a park pretending to be a leopard? Making wolf noises in public? Deary me.


Hold me tight Sutekh, I'm scared.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 26, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Hold me tight Sutekh, I'm scared.



Don't be scared. Be scared for those therians/otherkins and what the future holds for them......


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 26, 2013)

Green_Knight said:


> Please don't tell me that means what I think it means...



You know the really fucked up thing about it? There're otakukin that believe they possess the soul of random background characters. An already twisted fantasy becomes even more twisted.


----------



## Kosdu (Apr 26, 2013)

Let me say this again:

Theriantropy is not the same as those Otherkin beliefs, and not that crazy.

Ex: Someone believes in a past life they were "x" animal (like everybody else in the belief), and may try to connect with that aspect through meditation. This is therian.

Ex 2: I was born in the wrong body, and may be a mythical creature. This is otherkin.

Some blur the line in their beliefs, but this bugs the shit out of me.






But species dysmorphia can be a legitimate medical issue if it interferes with one's life in a negative way, and this can be from more than just spiritual sources.


TLDR;

I get butthurt when people stick to stereotypes.


----------



## TrishaCat (Apr 26, 2013)

Chago said:


> This has happened so many times. They always fail, and they will continue failing. This one doesn't matter really, because nobody watches that shitty channel.


Who knows? Maybe someday some network will do it right.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 27, 2013)

We are all human, regardless of what we believe or what type of character you have. It's just cold hard facts. I also lashed out my greviences on their Twitter at @LogoTV.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 27, 2013)

Mostly wolves, GEE WAT A SURPRISE!!


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 27, 2013)

Tigercougar said:


> I wanna see one of these shows done on an Otakukin.




I am absolutley gobsmacked at the severe lack of Dovakiin documentaries.


----------



## Blue K-Pup (Apr 27, 2013)

This gave me a chill..
I know about furry and outherkin for so long but therian...?
Are there anymore things that can be worse than this that I do not know..?


----------



## MicheleFancy (Apr 27, 2013)

Eh, it's just another manifestation of stuff that's been going on for kind of the history of man.  Spirit animals, totems, skin walkers, werewolves, changelings,  people thinking they're descendants of shape shifting animals, and stories from folklore.. they're all part of the same coin and have been taken in by the new age community and now internet subcultures.

I remember teenagers who were considered part of the "weird" crowd pretending to have split personalities and everything else that's going on in this documentary.  As far as I know (last I heard in 2008.) most of them had grown out of it.

I wonder how many therians and otherkin keep their beliefs into their 30s, honestly, since this documentary kind of gives the impression of young people just trying to find themselves.  All of them (except for one) seem to have healthy social lives and relationships, though, and are holding down jobs without a problem.  So other than people looking at them funny, they don't seem to be hurting themselves.  So whatevs.


----------



## Heliophobic (Apr 27, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


>



This has to be satire.


----------



## Azure (Apr 27, 2013)

Saliva said:


> This has to be satire.


nope, its just awkward teenager fantasy/ego projection

which is more than incidentally hilarious


as an addendum, name change wolfboys parents seem really nonplussed and understanding. which leads one to wonder where such idiocy comes from.

AND WHAT IS UP WITH HALF THESE GUYS HAVING SPEECH IMPEDIMENTS?!? compwicated


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 27, 2013)

TigerBeacon said:


> I really couldn't bear to watch the first minute in.
> 
> And then figuring I'd learn something informative, watched the first seven minutes.
> 
> ...



They did  mention in the documentary that this guy had aspergers or something. :I


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2013)

TreacleFox said:


> They did  mention in the documentary that this guy had aspergers or something. :I



Aspergers is the least of his problems.


----------



## Machine (Apr 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> AND WHAT IS UP WITH HALF THESE GUYS HAVING SPEECH IMPEDIMENTS?!? compwicated


Mental deficiency has that effect on people. :V


----------



## Rigby (Apr 27, 2013)

They should hook these dudes up on dates, that'd make a hell of a TV show, probably boost their ratings a lot more than this boring shit.


----------



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Apr 27, 2013)

Wouldn't it be cool if somebody got Richard Dawkins, Neil deGrasse Tyson and David Attenborough to give these guys a lecture on why they aren't animals on the inside? It's never gonna happen, I know, but it'd be interesting to see their (the otherkin's/therian's) reactions.


----------



## Machine (Apr 27, 2013)

Rigby said:


> They should hook these dudes up on dates, that'd make a hell of a TV show, probably boost their ratings a lot more than this boring shit.


That would just be so fucking awkward, though.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 27, 2013)

Machine said:


> That would just be so fucking awkward, though.



Okay, have them fight to the death then.


----------



## Machine (Apr 27, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Okay, have them fight to the death then.


Now THAT'S more like it!


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 27, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Okay, have them fight to the death then.



That would be really awkward, too, because it would become all too painfully obvious how unlike wolves they really are. Feebly swinging their limbs at each other as they howl. -cringe-


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 27, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> That would be really awkward, too, because it would become all too painfully obvious how unlike wolves they really are. Feebly swinging their limbs at each other as they howl. -cringe-



you just made it sound absolutely amazing


----------



## Azure (Apr 27, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> That would be really awkward, too, because it would become all too painfully obvious how unlike wolves they really are. Feebly swinging their limbs at each other as they howl. -cringe-


i dunno, id pay 19.99 on pay per view for a good laugh


----------



## Rigby (Apr 27, 2013)

ursiphiliac said:


> That would be really awkward, too, because it would become all too painfully obvious how unlike wolves they really are. Feebly swinging their limbs at each other as they howl. -cringe-



See, literally the best idea I've ever had.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 27, 2013)

Azure said:


> boy they sure dredged these losers up from the bottom of a barrel.



And we are *all* in that barrel.

... Who has a hand grenade? :lol:


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 28, 2013)

Ricky said:


> And we are *all* in that barrel.
> 
> ... Who has a hand grenade? :lol:



Screw that, who has a MIRV launcher?


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 28, 2013)

Fuck that I was a wolf before wolves were cool.  Gray muzzle represent!
Then I went batty when the wolf infestation happened.  Then I went back to my fuzzy roots and did the whole hybrid thing, so what? Fffffuuuuuuuuuuu!


----------



## Azure (Apr 28, 2013)

Ricky said:


> And we are *all* in that barrel.
> 
> ... Who has a hand grenade? :lol:


fuck that, im top shelf nyukka

but i can find you a grenade


----------



## Imperial Impact (Apr 28, 2013)

These kids are fucking _ugly. _


----------



## Sithon (Apr 28, 2013)

Unavailable in my location? aww...


----------



## Tigercougar (Apr 28, 2013)

Sithon said:


> Unavailable in my location? aww...



And media companies wonder why people still torrent.


----------



## ursiphiliac (Apr 28, 2013)

From page 1:



TreacleFox said:


> I found the episode on YouTube for anyone not in the right location.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMaXxnSTd4g
> 
> Watching it now..


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol Otherkin.

And this isn't exclusively about furries, just Otherkin.


----------



## badlands (Apr 28, 2013)

oh god what is this?


----------



## Ranguvar (Apr 28, 2013)

badlands said:


> oh god what is this?


shit, absolute shit. The documentary has literally, albeit marginally, made the world a worse place.


----------



## Distorted (Apr 29, 2013)

[video=youtube;Z8dhwtSUNDc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8dhwtSUNDc[/video]

Picard conveys my frustration.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 29, 2013)

I don't see why everyone is getting all mad over this. It doesn't even concern furries, it's about fucking otherkin. Even then it's not a bad documentary, all the cringe-worthiness comes from the people themselves who like most otherkin are socially retarded teenagers.

Seriously all this ridiculous over-defensive nonsense is why people don't like us.


----------



## Machine (Apr 29, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't see why everyone is getting all mad over this. It doesn't even concern furries, it's about fucking otherkin. Even then it's not a bad documentary, all the cringe-worthiness comes from the people themselves who like most otherkin are socially retarded teenagers.
> 
> Seriously all this ridiculous over-defensive nonsense is why people don't like us.


People hate furfags because furfags think it's a big deal to be a furry, confusing the fuck out of a stupid hobby with a sexuality.

Because "coming out" as a furry is hilarious and stupid.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 29, 2013)

Machine said:


> People hate furfags because furfags think it's a big deal to be a furry, confusing the fuck out of a stupid hobby with a sexuality.
> 
> Because "coming out" as a furry is hilarious and stupid.


Probably should have said "one of the reasons" in retrospect. Still there are 1001 valid reasons why furries are the perennial laughing stock of the internet and it would take several novels to illustrate them. That said the whole image of some neckbeard having this over-dramatic "coming out" while dressed in a shitty fursuit fills me with so much joy.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Apr 29, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> I don't see why everyone is getting all mad over this. It doesn't even concern furries, it's about fucking otherkin. Even then it's not a bad documentary, all the cringe-worthiness comes from the people themselves who like most otherkin are socially retarded teenagers.
> 
> *Seriously all this ridiculous over-defensive nonsense is why people don't like us.*



People don't like us because of retards like those shown in the video. We are automatically associated with those... umm... "whatevers". Because we either suit as animals for fun OR we appreciate anthro art, regardless of it's nature.
This is one of the main reasons why most people hate our fandom: because of "those" ridiculous idiots who think they're wolves born in human bodies.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 29, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> People don't like us because of retards like those shown in the video. We are automatically associated with those... umm... "whatevers". Because we either suit as animals for fun OR we appreciate anthro art, regardless of it's nature.
> This is one of the main reasons why most people hate our fandom: because of "those" ridiculous idiots who think they're wolves born in human bodies.



What he (or she) is saying is that its best to leave it alone and not react to it, than throw a hissy fit. If what was said in the video doesn't reflect you, then leave it be. 

Furries are gold for drama because of how they react to certain things that pertain to the fandom, with CSI's episode of "Fur and loathing" being one of them.


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 29, 2013)

Troj said:


> View the documentary here:
> 
> http://www.logotv.com/video/what-i-think-im-an-animal/1706138/playlist.jhtml#vid=902354
> 
> ...



....I agree. And this topic they put on "WHAT?!?" is not being a furry....They think they are animals....uh....I don't? But I am a furry, sigh...


----------



## Rigby (Apr 29, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Fuck that I was a wolf before wolves were cool



Wolves were never cool.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 29, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> People don't like us because of retards like those shown in the video. We are automatically associated with those... umm... "whatevers". Because we either suit as animals for fun OR we appreciate anthro art, regardless of it's nature.
> *This is one of the main reasons why most people hate our fandom: because of "those" ridiculous idiots who think they're wolves born in human bodies.*


If you want to seriously believe that, that's fine. But before you do ponder this question, why out of every single fandom or niche internet group furries get shit on so much in comparison to the _many 
_more batshit groups available on the internet ripe for mocking? Is it because people have this inexplicable hateboner for "anthro art", or the large obnoxious, drama-mongering member-base who immediately act like over-defensive idiots the moment they feel even remotely threatened. You're illustrating my point right now.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 29, 2013)

Imperial Impact said:


> These kids are fucking _ugly. _



I don't understand why that's always the case with these things.

How do they end up finding the absolute WORST candidates to interview?

Are the normal-looking ones _also _the most normal-acting and least interesting to interview?

Or do they have too much self-respect to get ridiculed on TV?

It's like nudists; they are always the ones you DON'T want to see who walk around naked like it's nothing :roll:


----------



## Dialeeta (Apr 29, 2013)

You guys just don't understand.  Mentally I am a bunny.  It's magic that gives me the intellectual capacity to type this out. :V


----------



## Kahoku (Apr 29, 2013)

Ricky said:


> How do they end up finding the absolute WORST candidates to interview?


Better TV the uglier they are, and something to hate. OH TV.....you disgust me.


----------



## Sar (Apr 29, 2013)

Ricky said:


> I don't understand why that's always the case with these things.
> 
> How do they end up finding the absolute WORST candidates to interview?




Ratings, Ricky. Ratings. That's why the sane ones do not get interviewed.


----------



## Umbra.Exe (Apr 29, 2013)

Azure said:


> ON ALL LEVELS EXCEPT PHYSICAL, I AM A WOLF
> 
> yeah, sure, whatever you say jim-bob.



...Ever notice how most of them are "majestic" animals like a wolf or a leopard?
I've never seen anyone say, "I'm really a banana slug in a human's body".


I also don't quite get how people "know" they're a specific species. Humans are still animals, and we do a lot of things that animals do. _Of course_ there will be similarities, but it doesn't mean anything, really.

Even among different animal species, there are similarities. For instance, cats seem to like sleeping in warm, sunny places. Lizards also like warm sunny places... But is a cat a lizard? Certainly not. They just happen to have some similar behaviors.


----------



## ZerX (Apr 30, 2013)

interesting/funny show. watching crazy people acting dumb and failing at life is always funny to watch
I scared to think where humanity is slowly heading. every day there are more crazy and socially inept people, morals and social norms don't exist for a lot of people. I don't get how people can seriously believe that they are animals and I think that they know or understand wolves (or other animals) without being a certain animal in the first place


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Apr 30, 2013)

I think all we can really do is make pariahs out of the people who volunteer for these 'documentaries'.


----------



## mapdark (Apr 30, 2013)

Is this a 10 years cycle?

tons of negative coverage - radio silence - good coverage - back to bad coverage ?

Honestly this was like a throwback to 2001 when all the shows would start making tons of horrible and embarrassing furry documentaries. This might not have been centered around sex but fuck..


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 30, 2013)

Kit H. Ruppell said:


> I think all we can really do is make pariahs out of the people who volunteer for these 'documentaries'.



I wonder if they get paid for these, I would never want to volunteer for a documentary that would represent me negatively  If I traveled across the arctic and someone wanted to make a documentary  sure why not, I'll look awesome. But, "On all levels except physical, I am a wolf" no thanks


----------



## mapdark (Apr 30, 2013)

I agree that people shouldn't freak out over this because it's what a lot of people outside the fandom (and some inside) like to see , but it IS disconcerting to see that after all the horrible documentaries , exploitative TV shows and biased media coverage that some people could still be idiotic enough to participate in one of these. ugh...

I'll agree with Kit , the only thing you CAN do that doesn't look over the top is to treat these morons as personae non gratae .


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 30, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> If it makes furries look like dysfunctional shut ins





I don't think anyone needs to do much to prove that.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 30, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Wolves were never cool.


Don't be fursecution'n me! Diaper wearing trash eater


----------



## mapdark (Apr 30, 2013)

"furry is a subculture of therian"

Oh boy did they get that wrong o_0

I just draw stuff , I'm not convinced of being a reincarnated cow!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Don't be fursecution'n me! Diaper wearing trash eater



That's racist!




mapdark said:


> "furry is a subculture of therian"
> 
> Oh boy did they get that wrong o_0
> 
> I just draw stuff , I'm not convinced of being a reincarnated cow!




The whole thing with Therianthropy is just a clusterfuck of teenage-flufftards nowadays. For every Therian I've encountered that's off of the bandwagon, I take a shot of rum. :V


----------



## Rigby (Apr 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Don't be fursecution'n me! Diaper wearing trash eater



I WILL write an Encyclopedia Dramatica article on you if you don't apologize right now. Don't test me.


----------



## Machine (Apr 30, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I WILL write an Encyclopedia Dramatica article on you if you don't apologize right now. Don't test me.


Lol.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 30, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I WILL write an Encyclopedia Dramatica article on you if you don't apologize right now. Don't test me.


Hello Mispus.

It would be rather boring, it's not like I'm dead or do anything worth reading about 
Besides, no one reads or gives 2 fucks about ED.

Whats ED?
Exactly.


----------



## Machine (Apr 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> It would be rather boring, it's not like I'm dead or do anything worth reading about


Someone can contact the cyberpolice after the deed is done.

The CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Apr 30, 2013)

Machine said:


> Someone can contact the cyberpolice after the deed is done.
> 
> The CONSEQUENCES WILL NEVER BE THE SAME.


Fuck da cyberpoleece!


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Hello Mispus.
> 
> It would be rather boring, it's not like I'm dead or do anything worth reading about
> Besides, no one reads or gives 2 fucks about ED.
> ...



He sent you a "threat" too?

ED used to be this place that picked on everyone, then it turned to shit once newfags got their cheeto-crusted fingers on it.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> He sent you a "threat" too?
> 
> ED used to be this place that picked on everyone, then it turned to shit once newfags got their cheeto-crusted fingers on it.



I'm a cheeto and this offends me.

Shiiiiit I wish somoene still had that screencap of the Wikifur article I did for Mentova.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> I'm a cheeto and this offends me.
> 
> Shiiiiit I wish somoene still had that screencap of the Wikifur article I did for Mentova.



You are an anthro corn snack covered in cheese powder?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> You are an anthro corn snack covered in cheese powder?



Yeah gurl.

I'm a one-man cheesesnack apocalypse.

Fits really, because I work in cheese factory now. I call it the Cheese Mine.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2013)

Gibby said:


> Yeah gurl.
> 
> I'm a one-man cheesesnack apocalypse.
> 
> Fits really, because I work in cheese factory now. I call it the Cheese Mine.



Just regular generic cheese you put on a sammich, or the fancy kind that stinks like ass but goes really well with wine?


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Just regular generic cheese you put on a sammich, or the fancy kind that stinks like ass but goes really well with wine?



The fancy kind! It's really expensive stuff too. Like £60-80 for a full block of it. That's nearly $100 I think. 

I've been elbows-deep in the stuff today, as well as been vacuuming some of it clean.


----------



## Machine (Apr 30, 2013)

Didn't ED die and turn into Oh, Internet or some shit like that?

Oh, Internet was so devoid of lulz it hurt.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Apr 30, 2013)

Machine said:


> Didn't ED die and turn into Oh, Internet or some shit like that?
> 
> Oh, Internet was so devoid of lulz it hurt.



It died and turned into that _thing_ but it got resurrected. It's on the pooh side though. But then again, I actually like Uncyclopedia.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 30, 2013)

Machine said:


> Didn't ED die and turn into Oh, Internet or some shit like that?
> 
> Oh, Internet was so devoid of lulz it hurt.



It was supposed to be a downgraded ED without the use of shock images and people using it to slander their ex-friends. I admit, it was "eh", but without Ohinternet, I would never have discovered this sack of fun and raeg.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 30, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> He sent you a "threat" too?



It's not a threat if I follow through with it.


----------



## Ricky (Apr 30, 2013)

... nobody want to write an article about *me* :c


----------



## Azure (Apr 30, 2013)

i want an ED article. im a terrible person so it should be EASY for you gaiz. hell id even do an interview, just to get things rolling


----------



## Toshabi (Apr 30, 2013)

Rigby said:


> It's not a threat if I follow through with it.



Please write an article on d.batty that a total of 2 people will read! It'll so be worth the 5 hours it takes to write it.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 30, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Please write an article on d.batty that a total of 2 people will read! It'll so be worth the 5 hours it takes to write it.



It starts with two, but then it grows. Before you know it, we'll have a list of all his accounts on all sites and then the number will grow until we fully dox him. Take some notes, bud, cause you're next.


----------



## DMAN14 (Apr 30, 2013)

On a different though train, I wonder what percentage of traffic to the video was generated through this thread.


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Apr 30, 2013)

Machine said:


> Didn't ED die and turn into Oh, Internet or some shit like that?
> 
> Oh, Internet was so devoid of lulz it hurt.



The original owner initially made _Oh Internet_ alongside ED, however he allegedly got sick of his own sites brand of shock humor and axed it. It didn't take long for people to resurrect it, and it's now been taken completely over by /b/tards you think typing "lol nigger faggots trololol" is the pinnacle of humor. 

It's still decent if you want to look up specific people though.


----------



## Rigby (Apr 30, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The original owner initially made _Oh Internet_ alongside ED, however he allegedly got sick of his own sites brand of shock humor and axed it. It didn't take long for people to resurrect it, and it's now been taken completely over by /b/tards you think typing "lol nigger faggots trololol" is the pinnacle of humor.
> 
> It's still decent if you want to look up specific people though.



It was a she IIRC. Any article written before that happened is usually not that bad, sometimes very informative, but at this point that content is completely irrelevant and all new crap is lazy "shock" humor or boring "oh look we found personal information about this person go us we're so cool" circlejerk shit.

Uh, anyways, writing up a storm here for this article, you should apologize while you still can.


----------



## Toshabi (May 1, 2013)

Rigby confimed my theory that ED is now run and opperated by diaper furfags.


----------



## Rigby (May 1, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Rigby confimed my theory that ED is now run and opperated by diaper furfags.



I'm sure they'll all shit themselves when I tell them you know our secret.


----------



## Toshabi (May 1, 2013)

Rigby said:


> I'm sure they'll all shit themselves



>Diaper furfag


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 1, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Rigby confimed my theory that ED is now run and opperated by diaper furfags.



I thought this was common knowledge. Even per-resurrection half the people who regularly contributed to ED and hung out in the forums were furfags. I know from experience.


----------



## Rigby (May 1, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> >Diaper furfag



Yes, that was the joke; I was worried for a second that you wouldn't get it. Good job! You're so smart!


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2013)

PastryOfApathy said:


> The original owner initially made _Oh Internet_ alongside ED, however he allegedly got sick of his own sites brand of shock humor and axed it. It didn't take long for people to resurrect it, and it's now been taken completely over by /b/tards you think typing "lol nigger faggots trololol" is the pinnacle of humor.
> 
> It's still decent if you want to look up specific people though.


Jessie Slaughter is a guaranteed laugh.


----------



## Toshabi (May 1, 2013)

Rigby said:


> Yes, that was the joke; I was worried for a second that you wouldn't get it. Good job! You're so smart!




It means you're a baby fur. You like to wear diapers. You are a furry that wears diapers. That's really creepy.


----------



## Rigby (May 1, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> It means you're a baby fur. You like to wear diapers. You are a furry that wears diapers. That's really creepy.



We're literally in the process of forging your medal to honor your discovery. Congratulations.


----------



## Toshabi (May 1, 2013)

Rigby said:


> We're literally in the process of forging your medal to honor your discovery. Congratulations.




If I don't receive this medal by next week, I'm going to write a very nasty blog post about you and post it to all of my followers and have them laugh at you.


This is a threat and your only warning.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2013)

Oh snap,  shabi just got real.


----------



## Toshabi (May 1, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Oh snap,  shabi just got real.




DON'T MAKE ME WRITE A VERY NASTY BLOG POST ABOUT YOU TOO! I'M WARNING YOU BAT!


----------



## Rigby (May 1, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> If I don't receive this medal by next week, I'm going to write a very nasty blog post about you and post it to all of my followers and have them laugh at you.
> 
> 
> This is a threat and your only warning.



It's not like it'd be the first time. You can't hurt me.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> DON'T MAKE ME WRITE A VERY NASTY BLOG POST ABOUT YOU TOO! I'M WARNING YOU BAT!



THE AUDACITY!  IVE BEEN NOTHING BUT NICE TO YOU!  D,:<


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2013)

Ricky said:


> ... nobody want to write an article about *me* :c



No one loves you, that's why. :V




Rigby said:


> It's not a threat if I follow through with it.



You are better off hacking someone's email and sending all of their correspondents goatsee, tubgirl, and blue-waffle shock images. With an added bonus, send their boss gay porn images.


----------



## Troj (May 1, 2013)

Umbra.Exe said:


> ...Ever notice how most of them are "majestic" animals like a wolf or a leopard?
> I've never seen anyone say, "I'm really a banana slug in a human's body".



I have noticed that the Crazy People in the community overwhelmingly tend to be "cool" predators. 

Of course, that A=B DOES NOT IMPLY that B necessarily = A. I know a number of really cool people with pred-sonas, after all.

But, while all people with cool, powerful -sonas aren't necessarily nuts, it seems like the nutters really desperately want to associate themselves with cool, powerful animals.


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2013)

Troj said:


> I have noticed that the Crazy People in the community overwhelmingly tend to be "cool" predators.
> 
> Of course, that A=B DOES NOT IMPLY that B necessarily = A. I know a number of really cool people with pred-sonas, after all.
> 
> But, while all people with cool, powerful -sonas aren't necessarily nuts, it seems like the nutters really desperately want to associate themselves with cool, powerful animals.



Being the cool predator "helps" them build confidence, and they desire that confidence for themselves. I guess it is a double edge sword depending on how you view it.


----------



## Rigby (May 1, 2013)

Troj said:


> I have noticed that the Crazy People in the community overwhelmingly tend to be "cool" predators.
> 
> Of course, that A=B DOES NOT IMPLY that B necessarily = A. I know a number of really cool people with pred-sonas, after all.
> 
> But, while all people with cool, powerful -sonas aren't necessarily nuts, it seems like the nutters really desperately want to associate themselves with cool, powerful animals.



They're insecure about how "cool" they are, case closed, mystery solved.


----------



## Machine (May 1, 2013)

People who use "badass tough guy" 'sonas are the furfag equivalent of the guy who gets a barbed wire tattoo.


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2013)

Machine said:


> People who use "badass tough guy" 'sonas are the furfag equivalent of the guy who gets a barbed wire tattoo.



Or some tribal tattoo with a Chinese character that doesn't translate to what they think it is.


----------



## Kalmor (May 1, 2013)

Rigby said:


> They're insecure about how "cool" they are, case closed, mystery solved.


I'm pretty sure my picking of a "cool predator" 'sona had nothing to do with my own "coolness". I just like dragons, the end.


----------



## Troj (May 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Being the cool predator "helps" them build confidence, and they desire that confidence for themselves. I guess it is a double edge sword depending on how you view it.



It is a double-edged sword, because rather than "helping" to build confidence, it actually can undermine it, by giving people a fantasy to hide in, and/or raising their anxiety about the fact that their ideal is so divorced from reality.

Maybe I should pioneer a form of therapy or coaching where I sit down with a person, and tell them, "No, you are not a wolf. You are a chinchilla," and then help them to accept and embrace their chinchilla-ness (or whatever).


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2013)

Troj said:


> It is a double-edged sword, because rather than "helping" to build confidence, it actually can undermine it, by giving people a fantasy to hide in, and/or raising their anxiety about the fact that their ideal is so divorced from reality.
> 
> Maybe I should pioneer a form of therapy or coaching where I sit down with a person, and tell them, "No, you are not a wolf. You are a chinchilla," and then help them to accept and embrace their chinchilla-ness (or whatever).



If the people that knew the animal truly, some predators, like wolves, are often timid animals. Even some big cats would shy away from a human being out of caution.


----------



## Troj (May 1, 2013)

Yup. 

People have a lot of false misconceptions about lions and wolves in particular.


----------



## Ricky (May 1, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> If the people that knew the animal truly, some predators, like wolves, are often timid animals. Even some big cats would shy away from a human being out of caution.



Don't people who pick berries and shit around tigers wear those human-face masks on the back side of their head?

I remember reading they do that so the tigers know they are people and don't try to attack.


----------



## Troj (May 1, 2013)

I read that it's because tigers pounce from behind, and are hesitant to tackle prey (especially humans) head-on, because they could be spotted or fought.


----------



## Kosdu (May 1, 2013)

It's like people think of coyotes as dangerous pests here: utter bullshit. They are less dangerous to the people than the people are to themselves. The worst that will happen is you will be chased with a display of bravado, or bitten if you are a dumbass.


Animals do not seek fights with humans unless unless under stress, hungry, have young nearby, defending territory, or are maddened by disease. Even with those, it is not a really common thing.



Having known an otherkin, I believe it is often a device used to help cope with life, or an outlet for imagination. My friend was afflicted by schizophrenia as I found out, as it may be the case for others.

Ironically his prescence in my life lead me to someone who is therian, and led me to that. It is not the same as this "new-age" stuff, which I find quite strange. How do you claim to be an animal such as a winged wolf or such when no such animal has ever once existed? Or being born into a wrong body, how does one explain such a thing.

Anyways, there's good and bad sides to beliefs such as new age theriantropy, but it is not one's place to judge if it causes the person no great harm. If it does, then the belief is much more likely caused by an affliction than by... discovery, and there is medication for such things. But, if one should try to force them to change religion, then one should find all those who take christianity, islam, <insert all others here> and try to change their religion, which would be utterly wrong and abhorrent. The best that can be done is simply help them see what is best for them and to a degree others.


-Old school therian


----------



## Rigby (May 1, 2013)

tbh coyotes can be p huge pricks to people, so I can see some reasonable hate for them.


----------



## Kosdu (May 1, 2013)

Rigby said:


> tbh coyotes can be p huge pricks to people, so I can see some reasonable hate for them.



They have never given me any issues.


Does trying to ward off those seen as intruders and potential slaughterers seem that "prickish" to you?

I do not hear of coyotes following people home to hunt them. I only hear of people going to coyotes home and complaining when the coyotes try to drive them out.





I can see how people would not like them eating their pets, but that is quite honestly the persons fault.


----------



## Rigby (May 1, 2013)

Kosdu said:


> Does trying to ward off those seen as intruders and potential slaughterers seem that "prickish" to you?
> 
> I do not hear of coyotes following people home to hunt them. I only hear of people going to coyotes home and complaining when the coyotes try to drive them out.



You sound like one of those "I'd kill a woman to save a whale" types.


----------



## Kosdu (May 1, 2013)

Rigby said:


> You sound like one of those "I'd kill a woman to save a whale" types.



No, I'm not saying one should not defend themselves if need be, but the best thing one can due to avoid trouble from a natural predator is to simply avoid putting yourself in a situation where you would need to. It is nobodies fault but yours if you do something stupid that you shouldn't have and get hurt, don't blame the animal - that being said, I do believe in helping those who do make such foolish mistakes.

Point is, don't blame or hurt the animal for your own stupidity.




Example:

"I was just trying to pet it's cute <young name>, and it bit me! Such a nasty vile creature!"

-Well no shit it bit you, sherlock. Don't you dare hurt it for it either.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 1, 2013)

Yeah the coyotes around here never do any harm.  I see at least 2 every night trotting up or down the sidewalks.  They look at me and I look at them and that's that.  They have never approached me, nor would I never approach them.  It's common sense for both of us.


----------



## Ozriel (May 1, 2013)

Ricky said:


> Don't people who pick berries and shit around tigers wear those human-face masks on the back side of their head?
> 
> I remember reading they do that so the tigers know they are people and don't try to attack.



It's as what Troj posted. Animals like tigers attack from behind and pin them down by the neck. Most cats are Ambush predators, so they do not attack from the front due to the risk of injury to themselves if their prey decides to defend itself.



Kosdu said:


> existed? Or being born into a wrong body, how does one explain such a thing.
> 
> Anyways, there's good and bad sides to beliefs such as new age theriantropy, but it is not one's place to judge if it causes the person no great harm. If it does, then the belief is much more likely caused by an affliction than by... discovery, and there is medication for such things. But, if one should try to force them to change religion, then one should find all those who take christianity, islam, <insert all others here> and try to change their religion, which would be utterly wrong and abhorrent. The best that can be done is simply help them see what is best for them and to a degree others.
> 
> ...



There's a difference between forcing someone to change and being constructively critical to what they believe in, or lecturing them on the history and origins.


----------



## Troj (May 1, 2013)

Coyotes can become aggressive when they become unafraid of people, but they're usually pretty shy. We've had some coyote-on-dog and coyote-on-person attacks in my area.


----------



## ZerX (May 2, 2013)

wild coyotes look annoying
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqVE9qfg7yI


----------



## Kosdu (May 2, 2013)

ZerX said:


> wild coyotes look annoying
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NqVE9qfg7yI



Such a cute vid, such disgusting comments. YouTube.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2013)

YouTube, there's your problem!


----------



## ZerX (May 2, 2013)

strange u cared enough to comment on that video.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 2, 2013)

Yeah? So what?


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

d.batty said:


> Yeah? So what?



Stop caring, you furfag!


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Stop caring, you furfag!




If we don't care, then who will? We're not all cold-hearted sentients like you are, foul miscreation!


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> If we don't care, then who will? We're not all cold-hearted sentients like you are, foul miscreation!



Shut your whore mouth, Toshi-kun. >:V


----------



## Toshabi (May 2, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Shut your whore mouth, Toshi-kun. >:V




Excuse me you run of the mill Deathknight? My mouth is simply the best! It's BEAUTIFUL! 4 out of 5 furries said they'd like to stick THEIR DICK into MY MOUTH!





...... wait I don't think that's a good thing.


----------



## Azure (May 2, 2013)

open up, prettiest pony princess


----------



## Armaetus (May 2, 2013)

This got off topic rather quickly..


----------



## Ozriel (May 2, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Excuse me you run of the mill Deathknight? My mouth is simply the best! It's BEAUTIFUL! 4 out of 5 furries said they'd like to stick THEIR DICK into MY MOUTH!



Sig'd.




Glaice said:


> This got off topic rather quickly..



Yes it has. Okay gaiz, let's get back on topic to discuss how these people should have never gotten off their meds before I lock it.


----------



## Batty Krueger (May 3, 2013)

Ozriel said:


> Stop caring, you furfag!


NNNEEEVVVAAARRR!!

Wait,  what kinda meds?
I sell mine to the middle school kids.

Anyway if I'm a bat I should be able to fly, lets see what happens when I jump out this 9th story window.   Damn.  It doesn't open.  My inner bat is dissapoint.


----------



## Osiris the jackal (May 4, 2013)

Lost in a sea of FA shit...


----------



## Toshabi (May 4, 2013)

Osiris the jackal said:


> Lost in a sea of FA shit...




Whats got your tits sagging so low, Nancy Negative?


----------



## PastryOfApathy (May 4, 2013)

Osiris the jackal said:


> Lost in a sea of *FA shit*...



That's a tad bit redundant don't you think?


----------



## ZerX (May 4, 2013)

d.batty said:


> NNNEEEVVVAAARRR!!
> 
> Wait,  what kinda meds?
> I sell mine to the middle school kids.
> ...


just use this
it should be located near a fire extinguisher


----------



## Osiris the jackal (May 4, 2013)

Toshabi said:


> Whats got your tits sagging so low, Nancy Negative?



Actually I don't have tits Toshabi, I simple love threads like this :V


----------



## Kosdu (May 4, 2013)

Osiris the jackal said:


> Actually I don't have tits Toshabi, I simple love threads like this :V





*Disappointed* okay........

:V


----------



## Ryuu (May 4, 2013)

That was epic


----------



## Umbra.Exe (May 4, 2013)

Troj said:


> It is a double-edged sword, because rather than "helping" to build confidence, it actually can undermine it, by giving people a fantasy to hide in, and/or raising their anxiety about the fact that their ideal is so divorced from reality.
> 
> Maybe I should pioneer a form of therapy or coaching where I sit down with a person, and tell them, "No, you are not a wolf. You are a chinchilla," and then help them to accept and embrace their chinchilla-ness (or whatever).



You make a good point there, about the 'double-edged sword' part.

Also, I find chinchillas to be more approachable anyways. They're so cute!


----------

